# [ 2011 ] How does Atlantis Admission work for HRA guests?



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

When you stay at HRA - what's the procedure for admission to Atlantis?

Do you get armbands from HRA, or how does it work?


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 3, 2011)

if you show your room key, guards will let you into waterpark.
Then go to the place where you get towels, show your room key again, then you will get wrist bands which is good for 1 day. You should get a new wrist band next day (different color).
Once you get wrist band, you don't have to show room key when you go into waterpark again or when you need new towels.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> if you show your room key, guards will let you into waterpark.
> Then go to the place where you get towels, show your room key again, then you will get wrist bands which is good for 1 day. You should get a new wrist band next day (different color).
> Once you get wrist band, you don't have to show room key when you go into waterpark again or when you need new towels.



How do they determine how many wristbands you get?

Someone is asking me about something that might be a scam, where someone is advertising to rent "single" occupancy for one night, but telling them they can get multiple arm bands with their key.  It sounds like they are renting a studio to 4 different parties and telling each party they can get 4 arm bands.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> When you stay at HRA - what's the procedure for admission to Atlantis?
> 
> Do you get armbands from HRA, or how does it work?


You get a wristband every day at the towel hut that allows you access all over the resort (don't get the cove people started)

There is not really 'admission' but there are guards all over the place to check that people have the right color bands to access certain areas.


----------



## sail27bill (Mar 3, 2011)

Denise,

I usually get them at Harborside.  There is a towel hut by the fitness center/pool that I tell them my name, room number and the number of guests.  They check it against their list then hand me the number of wristbands in my party.  It is really easy, takes like a minute or so depending on how many people are in front of you.  I have also done it by the Royal tower awhile ago, and it was a nightmare.  So many people waiting....

The wristband color changes daily so you need a new one everyday.  They do check them.. I have seen three incidences where people were stopped who were not wearing them.  They were then asked for a room card.  When they could not produce it, they were politely asked to leave.  One gentlemen refused and security was called.  

By the way, there are towel huts all around the pools at Atlantis to get towels, so decline them at Harborside and pick them up later (Although I have seen people carry them with them on the bus..not sure why).  

Hope this helps.

Anita


----------



## RALnGA (Mar 3, 2011)

Dinise
HRA will give you a different wristband every day for the Atlantis or you can visit Atlantis for one...You go to up to a towel shack and present your room key they will look up and see how many "bands" you get and *THEY WILL PLACE* the bands on your wrist and your guest wrist ,where they will not just slip off... you are not allowed to just walk away with them in your hand ...It will be a different color everyday ...plus you get as many towels as you want ...whats nice is that you can go to different towel shack at the Atlantis to get another towel ,so you don't have to lug them around ...
My Wife will be there April 30-May 7 ..second year in a row we have traded to go there ...


----------



## clsmit (Mar 3, 2011)

And every person in your room who wants a wristband has to be there to get the band. Adults sometimes need to show their room key/charge card to get the wristband. Room keys have the guest's name on it to make it harder to scam. If someone is renting a studio to 4 people, all 4 people would need to be on the reservation and/or check in together so the names can get on the room keys/charge cards. That is more difficult if they do not know each other well.


----------



## mstoyanov (Mar 3, 2011)

Denise,
First AFAIK there are no studios in HRA. If they really are trying to rent 1BR to 4 different group of people they can pull it but it is a scam. The way they probably can achieve it is to give each of the 4 groups 1 key card and tell them to lie about whose name is on the reservation. This way each group can get 4 wristbands with only a single key. The rules are that you actually have to occupy the unit so it will take a both "renters" from each group and "landlord" to lie to pull this. I will never agree to something like that. Even if you can not use the water park beaches are public property. Also as others mentioned each day wristband color changes so you need to show valid key card each day to get correct wristband color.
There is a travel agency in the shop section of Atlantis that officially sells "day access" to water park mostly to cruise passengers but they charge quite a bit (something like $70 per person in my recollection) and these passes are limited numbers based on how full Atlantis is.



DeniseM said:


> How do they determine how many wristbands you get?
> 
> Someone is asking me about something that might be a scam, where someone is advertising to rent "single" occupancy for one night, but telling them they can get multiple arm bands with their key.  It sounds like they are renting a studio to 4 different parties and telling each party they can get 4 arm bands.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

It wasn't a scam after all - someone saw a hotel room with an occupancy of 1 on Expedia.com (that seems weird to me) and wanted to know if they could get 4 arm bands with it.  But, I'm not sure they had their facts right.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 3, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> There is a travel agency in the shop section of Atlantis that officially sells "day access" to water park mostly to cruise passengers but they charge quite a bit (something like $70 per person in my recollection) and these passes are limited numbers based on how full Atlantis is.



When we were there (in the Bahamas, not staying at Harbourside/Atlantis) in summer 2009, I recall hearing a group fresh off a cruise ship complaining it was $100 each...


----------



## lily28 (Mar 4, 2011)

It was definitely more than $100 per adult (I paid that price during a cruise in 2009)  and slightly  cheaper for children older than 4.  children less than 4 are free.


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 6, 2011)

In the past it seems to me they handed them out no questions pretty much. Last time we were there in July 2010 on a freebie at Royal Towers they questioned us requesting 5--one of us was a child under 3 and I had asked for a crib and not counted her so everyday when we got our wristbands they said our reservation was only for 4.y
I also recall when checking in at the towel hut they commented when 5 of us checked in and all used the same key number--which was apparently for the small side==they asked if we had a second room. I think they are checking more closely now==this was when using a two bedroom lockoff at Harborside.


----------



## jarta (Mar 6, 2011)

I was at Harborside 3 weeks ago.  The attendants at the towel shack by the Harborside pool area entrance first ask for a room key.  Then, they check the computer for the number of people in the room.  They log in each wristband issued for the room that day and they (not you) put the wristband on.  

Upon entering the Aquaventure (pools, slides and lazy river) portion of Atlantis, the security guards look for a wristband.  No wristband; no entry to the Aquaventure section.  Tighter security now than I've noticed before on this issue.

No wristbands needed for kids under 4 (or who look like they are under 4).  To be safe have the little kids get a wristband put on them.  Most like the colors.

Same thing goes for cruise ship visitors.  They can buy wristband day passes for Aquaventure at the entrance to the Marina Shopping Center (and many do - even though they don't need them for the casino and hotels - because nobody clues them in).  I think the cost was about $100 per person per day.   ...   eom


----------



## mecllap (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sorry -- I just can't resist mentioning how fun it is to see Denise ASKING a question!  And, it's as helpful a question as all her answers.  Thanks, Denise.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad I asked - I learned a lot!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you get wristbands for your family if you arrive before check in time?


----------



## jarta (Mar 7, 2011)

tschwa2,   ...   "Can you get wristbands for your family if you arrive before check in time?"

Don't know.  However, I know each person needs a room key and that a computer entry for the room is checked at the towel shack before the wristbands are handed out.  

Perhaps the front desk can do the check-in and assign the room (but not let you in; might then have trouble handing out keys) so that your name shows as matched to the room number for that day.  Why not call the front desk at Harborside and ask?   ...   eom


----------



## DanCali (Mar 7, 2011)

jarta said:


> Perhaps the front desk can do the check-in and assign the room (but not let you in; might then have trouble handing out keys) so that your name shows as matched to the room number for that day.  Why not call the front desk at Harborside and ask?   ...   eom



I believe that they do assign the room and give your keys when you register at the front desk. The room may not be ready for hours, so they will tell you the room number only when it's ready but you can probably use those keys to get wristbands.


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 7, 2011)

I can confirm that you are able to get wristbands as soon as you check in, whether your room is ready or not.  They will give you a key and tell you they will call you with the room number if you have a cell phone, or you can check back at the desk.  In the mean time, go to the towel shack and ask for your wristbands with your key and they will give them to you.


----------



## Richard Chen (Jul 15, 2014)

Is Atlantis Aquaventure access still available with HRA checkins?


----------



## komosatp (Jul 15, 2014)

Richard Chen said:


> Is Atlantis Aquaventure access still available with HRA checkins?


Yes.  HRA has permanent deeded access to the amenities at Atlantis


----------



## PamMo (Jul 15, 2014)

We just returned from Harborside, and it's nice that you no longer have to get a new wristband every day (like we had to do 2 years ago). You check-in, get a wristband good for your entire stay - and you're good to go!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Pam - Do you mind explaining what the whole process is, now?

Thanks!


----------



## PamMo (Jul 15, 2014)

Once you arrive at Harborside, you simply check-in at the front desk (you can pre check-in online to speed the process), store your luggage with the bell man if you arrive early and your room isn't ready, go to the pool at Harborside to get towels and your Aquaventure wristbands - and you're good to go! You no longer need to get a new wristband every day - you're issued a wristband good for your entire stay. We noticed lines were _always_ shorter at HRA than in Aquaventure. Atlantis is a cashless system, so everything is charged to your room or credit card. You need to show your key card to charge food to your room, so don't forget to bring it when you go to the beach or waterpark!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2014)

So you just show your room key to get the arm band?


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 16, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> So you just show your room key to get the arm band?



Same process as described in 2011 just that the band expires on check out. 

Mine never lasted the week.  Destroyed showering water sliding etc. Get a new one for the duration like before at the towel hut. 

Reading this reminded me that with StarOptions a cruising tugger can get two days for 4 at aquaventure by booking a 1 br at HRA for the night. Cheaper than the $800 you would shell out. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## komosatp (Jul 16, 2014)

PamMo said:


> We just returned from Harborside, and it's nice that you no longer have to get a new wristband every day (like we had to do 2 years ago). You check-in, get a wristband good for your entire stay - and you're good to go!


I wouldn't expect this policy to last that long.  There are way too many families of 5 out there that will quickly figure out they can easily have 5 (or more) in a room and get wristbands for everybody, by having mom/dad not get a wristband the first day, the rest of the family keeps the old bands on, and the two who didn't get the bands day one will now have bands for the duration.


DeniseM said:


> So you just show your room key to get the arm band?


Its a little more than 'showing' your room key.  You go to a towel hut where they have touch screen registers, you or the employee swipe your room key in a card reader, and you use the touch screen to key in how many wristbands you are getting.  The bands are then custom printed with an expiration date and the family name associated with the room.

Here's a picture of a typical towel hut, with the usual set-up of a touch screen facing outward (for the guest to swipe their room key and key in how many bands are needed):


----------



## crf450x (Jul 16, 2014)

We have always wanted to go to the Bahamas but being on the West Coast, Hawaii is are regular vacation destination.  Without starting a new thread, can some of the experienced HRA travelers answer a few questions that will help us determine if we start planning a trip to HRA?


I was just on the Verizon website and see that it will be $1.99/minute for cell usage and $0.50/outgoing texts and $0.05 for incoming text.  Data rates can start to really add up.  As a business owner I usually am working and on the phone a considerable amount of time during our 'vacations'.  Searching the web, I read several people coming back from the bahamas with $3K+ in cell phone charges.  Is there any way to buy a package to avoid this?  Couldn't find anything on the Verizon site for a pacakage, they did have one for data but not for texts and calls.
Besides the water parks, how are the beaches around the resort?  Are there good surfing/boogie boarding waves?
Is a rental car recommended for touring the island?


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 16, 2014)

When you swipe your room key, isn't there some verification of how many guests are registered to that room?  I doubt they would give out more wrist bands than there are registered guests.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 16, 2014)

Atlantis limits access to Aquaventure to guests staying at the resort and those who buy daily passes. At HRA, you have to physically go down to the towel shack (HRA pool is the easiest place), give them your room key which shows the number of registered guests in your unit, and they will put the wristband on each person (tight enough that you can't slide it off). You cannot get a wristband to take back to the room for someone else. If you try to enter Aquaventure from the hotel or the beach without a wristband, you will be turned away. We saw a LOT of people trying everything in the book to get past the checkpoints (the resort overflows with cruise ship passengers - one day there were five cruise ships in port and I think 9 out of 10 passengers came over to check out Atlantis!), but no wristband meant no entry.

Of course, there are always people who think rules don't apply to them, and they will spend a lot of time trying to find a way to cheat the system.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 16, 2014)

crf450x said:


> I was just on the Verizon website and see that it will be $1.99/minute for cell usage and $0.50/outgoing texts and $0.05 for incoming text.  Data rates can start to really add up.  As a business owner I usually am working and on the phone a considerable amount of time during our 'vacations'.  Searching the web, I read several people coming back from the bahamas with $3K+ in cell phone charges.  Is there any way to buy a package to avoid this?  Couldn't find anything on the Verizon site for a pacakage, they did have one for data but not for texts and calls.
> Besides the water parks, how are the beaches around the resort?  Are there good surfing/boogie boarding waves?
> Is a rental car recommended for touring the island?



I think it best to talk to your provider. If you don't turn off your roaming, it certainly can add up! Our daughter's international plan worked great. Otherwise, you can use WiFi all over the resort ($15/day) and Skype/ FaceTime...

The beaches are nice at the resort (we have little ones and tend to hang out at Cove Beach), but they're not good for surfing/boogie boarding. The main beach has all sorts of water activities - jet skis, banana boat rides, parasailing, etc. You could also do a tour  - Powerboat Adventures is highly recommended.

We've rented cars, scooters, drivers in the past to explore the island, but the first time at Atlantis you'll find a lot to keep you busy right at the resort.


----------



## komosatp (Jul 16, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> When you swipe your room key, isn't there some verification of how many guests are registered to that room?  I doubt they would give out more wrist bands than there are registered guests.


If this was in reference to my suggestion about the possibility of abuse: 

You don't just get one wristband for your entire stay....you can go back each day and get new ones.  If they continue to allow people to use a band for an entire week, a new set of 4 people could walk up the next day and get a set of wristbands with the same check-out date.

In the old days before custom printed ones, wristbands were color coded to the day. Kids would collect them to look cool.

Our practice has been to get a new band each day, as they are not really rugged enough to last more than a few days, and I don't want to sleep wearing a wristband (I take off all rings, glasses, and watches at night).  And this isn't a Holiday Inn for college kids on spring break, so I don't think Atlantis will mandate usage of a single band all week, unless they move to a more rugged one that is removable, like Disney's new magic bands.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 16, 2014)

komosatp said:


> I don't think Atlantis will mandate usage of a single band all week, unless they move to a more rugged one that is removable, like Disney's new magic bands.


And have it fall off on splashdown on leap of faith. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LobsterHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

crf450x said:


> We have always wanted to go to the Bahamas but being on the West Coast, Hawaii is are regular vacation destination.  Without starting a new thread, can some of the experienced HRA travelers answer a few questions that will help us determine if we start planning a trip to HRA?
> 
> 
> I was just on the Verizon website and see that it will be $1.99/minute for cell usage and $0.50/outgoing texts and $0.05 for incoming text.  Data rates can start to really add up.  As a business owner I usually am working and on the phone a considerable amount of time during our 'vacations'.  Searching the web, I read several people coming back from the bahamas with $3K+ in cell phone charges.  Is there any way to buy a package to avoid this?  Couldn't find anything on the Verizon site for a pacakage, they did have one for data but not for texts and calls.
> ...



The only "package" Verizon had when we were just there was $25 per 100mb on phone data usage.  No package for minutes or texts, those rates are what we had to pay also.  We did buy a few long distance phone cards in the casino for $10 and it gave us about 40 min per card calling to the US.


----------

